# A gift: Essential Oil IFRA Calculator



## fiddletree (Dec 28, 2011)

Merry Belated Christmas!

I've learned so much from this website that I thought I would share this with you guys.  You know how there isn't an accurate list out there of usage limits for essential oils?  Part of that is because when you use them in combination, you have to take into account that essential oils in your blend might have some of the same chemical components, of which many have low use limits.  

On this spreadsheet, there is a different page for each IFRA category, and I also have a page on there as a reference for which types of products go in which category.  There is a space at the top to put in what you are making (that is for you only...I have some example thing written in mine but feel free to change it), and you can put in the final EO concentration in the final product.  Next, put in how many parts of each EO in the blank spots.  It's programmed to tell you how much of each component for each EO there is in your final product, and if you scroll down to the bottom it tells you the combined amount of each component for your blend.  If it is GREEN, that means to comply with EU regulations you need to list the component in your ingredients as it it is over .001%.  If it is RED, you have exceeded IFRA recommendations (which is law in the EU).  If it's red, it's probably also green, but it obviously can't show both colors at once, and it doesn't matter that it is green because you need to reduce the value anyways.

For SOAP (category 9), I put in a little tool to convert PPO or g/kg to percent of your recipe.  You need to manually type the EO concentration in its box though, after/if you use the little % calculator.  

*Some important notes:*

1) I don't guarantee that is is without errors.  Actually, if you find any errors please let me know and I will correct it.  I've gone over it and I think it's fine, but things can always be missed.   

2) Different suppliers, and heck even different batch numbers, can have drastically different component percentages for the same essential oil type.  I put in the values for where I get my EOs from.  They are probably similar to what you use, but maybe not.  If you want to use this thing right, go through the MSDS sheets from your supplier, and put in the values on the first sheet, 'EO components'.  The other worksheets are linked to that sheet, so you only need to change them there.  

3) a similar sounded EO (french lavender vs spike lavender, for example) may have VERY different chemical components.  Just because it sounds similar doesn't mean that it is when it comes to this worksheet.  

4) I only put in the essential oils that I use, think that I might use, or was simply curious about.  Sorry I don't have more on there! I'm sure I'll add on to it with time, but for now this is what I have.  But it's still 32 essential oils better than none 

5) There are a number of other EO components that the IFRA considers allergens that I didn't include, because none of the EOs I put in the sheet used them.  And there are some things on that list that are NOT allergens, but considered 'noteworthy' by the IFRA, and included on the MSDA sheets, so I included them in the event that it is, for some reason I can't imagine, important to know.  

So, it has some limits, but I think it is useful, especially if you live in the EU.  In addition to any corrections, if you have ideas as to how I can make it better or other things I should program in, let me know!

Ok, so here's the link:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/43263619/EO IRFA Calculator (1).xlsx

Enjoy!

(edited because I already caught an error...all ylang ylangs are limited, and I put in a little box just for that on the end of the ylang rows)


----------



## carebear (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow. Will look at it more closely when I get to a computer (iPads are not terribly spreadsheet friendly, and yes I know ther are apps!)


----------



## skyfarms (Dec 30, 2011)

I need to look at this more closely still as well, but I am VERY excited and grateful!  It looks like you've done a lot of hard work.  I second carebear's "Wow"!


----------



## margarita (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh gosh. This is perfect and so extremely generous! I can't imagine a better christmas present LOL. 
And I don't even have to change anything since I use the same supplier as you.


----------



## Moonblossom (Jan 1, 2012)

Wow that is great! Thanks for sharing


----------



## serfmunke (Jan 12, 2012)

Just dabbled in that and am looking forward to dabbling some more. A huge TY to you for gifting it


----------



## scrubbie (Feb 7, 2012)

Wow Thank you so much. hhehehe now if I can figure out how to use it HAHAHAH


----------



## Saponista (Apr 6, 2014)

I would have loved to have a look at this as I am heavily looking into this subject at the moment. Unfortunately the link to dropbox no longer works, any chance you could put it up again please fiddletree?


----------



## Tais (Oct 30, 2017)

*I missed it *

That was an awesome file that I would love to have it 

Thanks for sharing that anyway!!! Very very generous of you!!


----------



## godschild (Oct 30, 2017)

Thank you for sharing your file with us.  That's very generous of you.  I clicked the link and it says file not found.  Help please.


----------



## lenarenee (Oct 30, 2017)

I'm afraid that post was from 6 years ago, so no surprise that it doesn't work.


----------



## Tais (Oct 30, 2017)

It's alright, no hard feelings  I was just excited that someone shared something like that. Just wanted to let the awesome person that did that to know 



lenarenee said:


> I'm afraid that post was from 6 years ago, so no surprise that it doesn't work.


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 31, 2017)

Unfortunately, Fiddletree hasn't been heard from in very a long time. The records show that last time she logged onto the forum was back in 2012. 


IrishLass


----------



## Saponista (Oct 31, 2017)

You can use http://www.eocalc.com/ now for the same results


----------



## Tais (Oct 31, 2017)

**

I was checking that the other day! Thanks for reminding of it!!



Saponista said:


> You can use http://www.eocalc.com/ now for the same results


----------



## slk (Oct 31, 2017)

I am also getting a 404 error, but thank you for the work and for sharing. My inner geeek does love a good spreadsheet.


----------



## slk (Oct 31, 2017)

never mind - didnt realize old post


----------

